# Vintage Craftsman 18" Band Saw offered to me



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm being offered this Craftsman 18" band saw 112.23770 for $200, including six extra blades. Some searching indicates this was made by Parks sometime in the 1950s or so. The seller says it runs great.










I'm going to inspect it tonight. At $200 I think it's a good price, and a giant step up from my 10" benchtop band saw. I'll have to figure out how to move this 500 lb or so saw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had one for awhile. Nice saw. Not hard to
move in a truck. I lay bandsaws down to
move them… take the table off.


----------



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

Just took a look at it and is in great condition. He gave it to a friend who wanted to use it for metal, who then restored it, but then realized the motor was too slow for metal so he gave it back. It cut well, wheels turned easily, though I forgot to try and tilt the table. I paid him for it and will pick up tomorrow.

Loren, how did you get the saw on and off the truck? I've read to put plywood against the spine (which is nice and flat), then tilt it against the gate and lift the bottom and slide it in. Then to get off just reverse the process? Think just two guys could do this?

It is on 2" or 3" casters, I wonder if I could push it up a ramp onto a utility trailer.

Either way I'll have to borrow/rent a truck/trailer, but I'm excited!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

yeah, tipping it onto a piece of wood. Honestly
I don't think the saw is too heavy. My memory
is foggy but I didn't have another guy around
to lift it, just my girlfriend, last time I tipped 
the thing into a van.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a good price for an 18". Be careful not to damage the table trunnions when you move it, as that is a weak spot on most bandsaws.

The extra blades that often come with a used bandsaw don't thrill me when I see them in an ad, because if they have been used much, they are likely dull.

Seems to me the guy who tried it for metal probably said the motor was too fast. For metal you want slower blade speed. I put a jack shaft with step pulleys on a brand-new Grizzly 14" some years ago, and use it for metal all the time. Works well.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It has a transmission on the pulley for metal
and wood speeds. It's just a 2-speed saw
as I recall and it may not go slow enough
for cutting a lot of ferrous metal.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

On mine I use a variable pitch 1/4" bi-metal blade. Blade speed is around 400 fps. I cut not only mild steel, but even stainless with it-and of course bronze and some aluminum, though aluminum is more challenging to cut than you might think, due to its sticky nature and wanting to clog up the teeth.

Don't worry about finding blades of the right length. Any good saw shop can weld you up a blade of any length you. desire. No Craftsman blades needed.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

Buy it. You will probably not find another saw of this size for that price. I have that saw's smaller sibling and it runs like a champ.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok Josh. You been here long enough to know what this means …
.
.
.
.
.
*YOU SUCK !!!*
.
.
.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

$200? WHY IS NOT IN YOUR GARAGE?!


----------



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

I've got a friend with a truck who is going to help me get it today. I know people said you can move it with just two people, but I'd like to find a third just to be safe.


----------



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

I've picked it up without any major incidents. Here's a photo of it in my garage. I've started a thread on OWWM for those interested in seeing more pictures.

Time to learn how to actually use a band saw and get this thing tuned up!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Those casters make it look like the saw will start walking away from you when applying some force on your work piece so I'd get rid of them.

The light is a Delta Retirement light. They used to bring a bunch of money - haven't looked on ebay in a while but USED TO BE anywhere from $50-$100 depending on how greedy the seller is. Saturation may have driven that price down.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Requisite "watch the alex snodgrass set up video" post. Seriously. Look it up and watch it. She'll hum.

Ohh, and killer score!


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

> Those casters make it look like the saw will start walking away from you when applying some force on your work piece so I d get rid of them.
> 
> The light is a Delta Retirement light. They used to bring a bunch of money - haven t looked on ebay in a while but USED TO BE anywhere from $50-$100 depending on how greedy the seller is. Saturation may have driven that price down.
> 
> - dhazelton


I have casters on my machine and it stays put unless I really reef on it. my machine is also a lot smaller


----------



## bluedenim (Aug 23, 2020)

Josh, I have the same saw. It has been great. I want to paint it because it is rusty. Would you know the color ? I would like to get close as possible. Doesn't as I'm color blind. Thanks in advance….


----------



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

> Josh, I have the same saw. It has been great. I want to paint it because it is rusty. Would you know the color ? I would like to get close as possible. Doesn t as I m color blind. Thanks in advance….
> 
> - bluedenim


Unfortunately I'm very late to reply and also terrible with colors, I'd say silver/gray, can't get better than that, sorry!


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the "space age styling" of it. Really COOL!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Josh, I have the same saw. It has been great. I want to paint it because it is rusty. Would you know the color ? I would like to get close as possible. Doesn t as I m color blind. Thanks in advance….
> 
> - bluedenim
> 
> ...


Cool old saw Josh. How has it been working for you!?


----------



## bluedenim (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi Josh, I have the same saw. Works great! My question is , why is the t-slide groove on the bed, on the inside,just like mine? Resawing? Don't know…


----------

